# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - A lot of VIVO , Huawei Models - Spring Updates .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [07 APR 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	VIVO Y11 Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y11 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y13 Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y13 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y22 Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y22 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y22A Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y22A eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y613 Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y613 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y622 Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y622 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	Huawei Y6 [SCL-AL00] Dump	Uploaded [ World First ] ]#	Huawei Y6 [SCL-AL00] eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	Huawei HONOR 4C [CHM-TL00] Dump	Uploaded [ World First ] ]#	Huawei HONOR 4C [CHM-TL00] eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	Huawei HONOR 4C [CHM-U01] Dump	Uploaded [ World First ] ]#	Huawei HONOR 4C [CHM-U01] eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  *We have friends here , sharing and discussing*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

